# DVR Port 80



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a DVR Survaliance system in my store that is connected to a DVR server. My DSL Modem through sbc yahoo is connected to my dvr server. My computers in the store(on the same belkin switch) can connect to my DVR remote at http://theip:80/dvr 80 being the port. I used to be able to watch my store cameras at my house until I got cox cable. Cox apparently blocks port 80 now and I cant watch my cameras from my house. Is there anyway around this. Can I just change the port number or is there a program I can use. Im using internet explorer also.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Do you have a router? If so, most routers will allow you to redirect an incoming port to a different port and ip address on your lan.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a linksys router that I can set up. I can change my dvr server port also Im just not sure what port I would have to change it to or if that would matter.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Well if you can change your DVR port then do that. But I would still put up the router for one very good reason. SECURITY! I don't let any of my computer directly touch the internet. They all sit behind a router which acts as a firewall.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I can change my dvr remote to any port over 80. I have a Actiontec GT704WGv3 dsl modem router that I can set up for port forwarding but I wouldnt know how (im sure I can find that on portforward.com) BUT I tryed changing the ip port from 80 to 443 so instead of http://myip/dvr I put in http://myip:443/dvr It connects fine from sbc yahoo (because they dont block port 80) but when I try to connect at home from cox it still doesnt work. Im just changing the port in settings, im not sure If I have to change the port some place else on my dvr server.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a weird kind of situation I guess. I have an office with seven computers on my network. I have an actiontec GT704WGv3 that acts as a dsl modem/router through sbc yahoo with 4 Ports on it. I have two main computers, my dvr server, and a ethernet coord going from my router to a 24 port switch where the rest of my computers are plugged in. My dvr computer is just a tower with a monitor no keyboard or mouse the only thing that can be controlled is the dvr survaliance system, and in the dvr options it lets me change the port from 80 or higher it also tells me the current up. In order to connect to my dvr I typ in http://thedvripaddress in internet explorer and it comes up. It only comes up when im in the store on a computer in the store. I used to have sbc yahoo at my house but I ended up getting cox cable. Ever since I got cox cable I lost the ability to watch my dvr security system from my house. When Im at home and i type in http://thedvripaddress it just doesnt connect. I tryed changing the port from 80 to 430 because Cox cable blocks port 80. So when Im at home I typ in http://thedvripadress:430 which still doesnt work (but it still works at my store) At my house I have a cable modem and my computer (no router) I have a router a DLink DI-707P that I can hook up. Do I set up port forwarding on the router at my house OR the router at my store. AND do I set it up so its port start 80 port end 430 protocal tcp ip= my dvr's ip? 430 being a suggested port that I need to forward it to.

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

bump just to see if anyone can take a look


----------



## SaltAir041 (Jun 7, 2004)

I had it working for a day then I upgraded my firmware on my router and it doesnt work now, I think Im forwarding the ports wrong.


----------

